# Friesian Stallion



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Thoughts on this handsome young fellow;conformation wise/movement wise?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Friesians are definitely not my thing and I'm pretty much a critique amateur all around, but here's my impression of him at least... it'll be okay until someone better pops in, haha.
He looks to be a tad long in the back. Overall, though, nothing pops out so badly that I can catch it, he seems like he's decently built. I'm definitely interested in hearing others' critiques.
I can't say much about his movement because like I said, friesians are not my cup of tea... honestly, it just looks like a lot of wasted energy to me, haha. Sorry I can't say any more. Are you looking at him for breeding or just curious about him in general?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> Friesians are definitely not my thing and I'm pretty much a critique amateur all around, but here's my impression of him at least... it'll be okay until someone better pops in, haha.
> He looks to be a tad long in the back. Overall, though, nothing pops out so badly that I can catch it, he seems like he's decently built. I'm definitely interested in hearing others' critiques.
> I can't say much about his movement because like I said, friesians are not my cup of tea... honestly, it just looks like a lot of wasted energy to me, haha. Sorry I can't say any more. Are you looking at him for breeding or just curious about him in general?



I have been thinking about MAYBE breeding my ASB mare to him for a GG foal;thought I'd get some others opinions on him overall first though,before I started thinking to seriously about it. :wink:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a few pics of him moving..


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, he's definitely a looker! Does he have a record? How old is he?
I think he's a very good looking horse, I can't say if he's a good stallion or not, though.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He is rather handsome. Not as connected front to back as I like to see, in the trot, but then, he's a Friesian, very few of them are as connected front to back as I like [I am not a fan of the breed as a whole either, there are two Friesian stallions I like and a partbred I like and that is IT] - MANY of them have big action up front and not much happening behind. I see a four-beat trot which is never a good thing.

Bear in mind I haven't watched the video, only basing my opinion on the photos. But there is ONE photo of him trotting where he is close to connected front to back, the one that shows the four-beat trot is close but not there or it would be a correct two-beat trot [hind foot on the ground and the corresponding front foot an inch or two above - unacceptable and incorrect].

HOWEVER, being that Friesians aren't my thing, I'm inclined to pick faults. He is an attractive horse, just very... cart-horse-ish. Which is Friesians for you, it's what they were originally bred for.

Depending on what you want in your Georgian Grande he might be totally suitable, or totally _un_suitable.

Also, it depends a LOT on your mare. Got any pictures of her?

Done well, the GG is a nice cross. I've seen photos of a couple that I really liked, to look at [I wouldn't buy one because my passion is jumping and it's just not a cross I can see excelling in the jumpers ring, but I can still appreciate a nice piece of horseflesh]. I've also seen photos of a couple that were, simply put, butt ugly. Like any cross it's one that you have to consider carefully and choose the right breeding stock.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

what has he done under saddle or under harness? I am not familiar enough with the friesian breed to say whether he is good or not. I know their registry is difficult to get into. I also know that a fair number of people have been taken for a ride on various friesian stallions that could not make the registration grade. I think if you are going for a cross it might be good to see what he can do in his arena. He is pretty and lots of slow trotting but I find it weird when all the photos are from a distance, without a halter and none of those images show him being "used". Which makes me question. 

I also say it depends on your mare. What are her faults? Will his strengths cover her weaknesses?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice stallion and nice moving stallion. I believe he is one that LOOKS like he should keep his gonads! 

My question is what is your mare? What are the strengths of this stud's get? What is he prepotent for? What are your mare's lines? What tends to run in the female side of those lines? What traits has she got that would make someone say, "Oh she is out of XX lines and you can see it." What makes her a breeding prospect and what makes her a good match with this (or any other) stallion? 

Yeah.. breeding is that complicated!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He is a youngster,just coming on 4 yrs.,so hasn't really had an opportunity to "prove himself",yet. He is out of an Stb Ster mare,Katie Lehn,and by the famous Tietse 428. His pedigree:Frans Friesian
He is FHANA registered,2nd Premie at 1st Keuring.
He is currently in full time dressage training and doing well,and from what I have been told by people who have seen him at work,he shows a strong resemblance to his sire with his incredibly big elasticity and extension in his movement.
He has one small foal crop on the ground from last year (4 foals),and I believe has around 20 more due this spring.It's a little early to tell for sure what exactly he seems to be passing on to his babies,but I've been hearing good things about them so far.. 
I also forgot to mention when I posted those pics,that they are from a year ago and just random shots of him out on pasture/in paddock.

Oh,and here's the mare:Attaches Queen of Hearts Saddlebred


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually I like the look of your mare better. Most Friesian stallions you'll see will have the fancy looks and a lot of show people are starting to like the Friesian/ASB cross GG since both Friesians and ASB's can have a lot of action in their movements.
Personally I couldn't care less about the prancing. I own two GG's because I like Saddlebreds, but I needed more bone mass than I was finding in most ASB and didn't feel like spending 5 years of load bearing to build up the mass I wanted. The Friesian/ASB cross gave me enough that I can get what I need in less than half that time.
They can have some nice personality traits, but like any breed each horse is unique.
They tend to be easy keepers. Some easier than others so watch the weight gain.
Oh, and they can jump (sometimes even when you don't want them too) and I know of some that are used in competition. I think (certainly hope) I've stopped my older mare from jumping the 44" fencing that divides the pastures. She's even jumped the one next to the gate even though the gate had been removed so she could have just walked through the openning. It was pretty to watch even if it was undersirable. My 4 year old has never tried to jump anything and will stop at a rope that's 2' off the ground. Just depends on the horse.

Just make sure that it's the cross you want for what you want to do with the new horse.


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

He looks like a lovely fellow to me but I haven't watched the video as yet. Has he been put through Keuring as that often gives you a good idea but he seems to have pretty decent breeding. The Friesian horse is judged based on the average with the goal towards 'ideal' through the Keuring. For example, if the average Friesian is a little short in the pastern (they are) then a mark between 1 and 10 (1 being extremely short, 10 being extremely long) will be given with 5 being the average so, if your horse is a little short, it will be marked 5. There will be a shaded box which is the ideal, the ideal might be a 6 or 7 so encouraging breeders to breed for a slightly longer pastern. If in future years the average Friesian has a good length of pastern, the shaded 'ideal' will be shifted back to a 5. I hope I have explained it ok but it was absolutely amazing to watch and be involved in!

The Friesian was originally developed as war horses  It was later that they became popular harness horses and now in recent times they are again being targeted more again as riding horses although are certainly still driven.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Lokenzo said:


> He looks like a lovely fellow to me but I haven't watched the video as yet. Has he been put through Keuring as that often gives you a good idea but he seems to have pretty decent breeding. The Friesian horse is judged based on the average with the goal towards 'ideal' through the Keuring. For example, if the average Friesian is a little short in the pastern (they are) then a mark between 1 and 10 (1 being extremely short, 10 being extremely long) will be given with 5 being the average so, if your horse is a little short, it will be marked 5. There will be a shaded box which is the ideal, the ideal might be a 6 or 7 so encouraging breeders to breed for a slightly longer pastern. If in future years the average Friesian has a good length of pastern, the shaded 'ideal' will be shifted back to a 5. I hope I have explained it ok but it was absolutely amazing to watch and be involved in!
> 
> The Friesian was originally developed as war horses  It was later that they became popular harness horses and now in recent times they are again being targeted more again as riding horses although are certainly still driven.



Thanks for your input,and explaining a bit more on how the Keuring works;I'm still in the process of learning all the terms and what they mean.  He was 2nd Premie at 1st Keuring.


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

You're most welcome  Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------

